# Puppy has dandruff!



## BamBam10 (Feb 17, 2009)

My 13wk old English Bulldog has been having dry, itchy skin with some visible dandruff. I'm trying to figure out what is causing this, but i'm not 100% sure.
I'm feeding him Wellness Puppy Large Breed and I put some Solid Gold Seameal in his food at breakfast and dinner. He's been on the Wellness formula for about 3 weeks now...so i'm not sure if this may be the cause.
In regards to treats, I only give him yogurt, carrots, bananas and apples. 

Does anyone have any idea why he has dandruff? Also, any suggestions as to what I can give him for his skin? Someone told me about giving him fish oil...

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

I have definitely used fish oil or salmon oil for Mac's dry skin. Works wonders. If he has dry skin, I would consider fish oil a must in the diet from now on. Also, there are some sprays out there that you can apply topically (every once and a while) to help keep the skin hydrated. I used one from Earth ...Earth something. I found it at PetSmart I'm pretty sure.


----------



## BamBam10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for info.

Now when you say fish oil, are you just talking about the same fish oil that we take? Or is there are special fish oil supplement for pets? If it's the same kind that we take, i'm assuming you mean using it it liquid form and not in capsule form, right?


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

My roomate gives her pug safflower oil with her breakfast in the morning because she was having dandruff. Her coat is so shiny now and the flakes have gone away.


----------



## im_nice1 (Mar 12, 2009)

Our puppy had dandruff too when we bought her home...and the vet advised us to give her fish oil supplement in her diet. so we just break open a pill of normal fish oil supplement in her food and that works for clearing the dandruff.


----------



## robotcrankit (Aug 21, 2008)

BamBam10 said:


> Thanks for info.
> 
> Now when you say fish oil, are you just talking about the same fish oil that we take? Or is there are special fish oil supplement for pets? If it's the same kind that we take, i'm assuming you mean using it it liquid form and not in capsule form, right?


If you are giving fish oil to your dog, you need a fish oil specifically designed for dogs. It comes in various forms, including powders, capsules, treats, or oil that you literally put on the food. The reason you need a dog specific one is that they require a different ratio of omega 3 to omega 6 fatty acids than humans do. If you gave a dog a human supplement, it wouldn't work properly (humans require a 1:1 ratio, whereas dogs require 10:1 or 5:1).

A lot of companies make omega supplements for animals. They are very common to find in pet stores.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

BamBam10 said:


> Thanks for info.
> 
> Now when you say fish oil, are you just talking about the same fish oil that we take? Or is there are special fish oil supplement for pets? If it's the same kind that we take, i'm assuming you mean using it it liquid form and not in capsule form, right?


It's the same fish oil you can find in Costco, Walmart or any pharmacy. 
I just put a whole capsule in their bowls at mealtime and they have no problem taking it. 

Also, you said he's been on Wellness for 3 weeks. It may be the food you were feeding prior to the Wellness is part of the problem.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Renoman said:


> It's the same fish oil you can find in Costco, Walmart or any pharmacy.
> I just put a whole capsule in their bowls at mealtime and they have no problem taking it.
> 
> Also, you said he's been on Wellness for 3 weeks. It may be the food you were feeding prior to the Wellness is part of the problem.



I agree. It usually takes more then 3 weeks on a food to see an significant changes. You might also try giving a bath with a good quality shampoo like Miracle Coat and using the conditioning spray. My dogs get a little dry in winter with the heat on all the time but that shampoo and conditioning spray keeps their coats and skin in tip top condition. Not to mention they smell good.


----------

